# Update on Gus



## debodun (Oct 28, 2019)

It's been a roller coaster. One day he seems like his old self, the next day he is lethargic and doesn't eat. The last vet visit, I was told about the kidney probelms in older cats (Gus is 19) and since there is no cure, any treatment would only be palliative. What disturbs me the most is his crouching by his water bowl for long periods and he doesn't even drink. When he does drink, he starts this very mournful meowing.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 28, 2019)

I've had cats Gus' age.  I remember that behavior you mentioned.  Heartbreaking, to see someone you love in distress.


----------



## debodun (Oct 28, 2019)

I hate to rush to have him euthanized since he does have good days. I am still kicking myself for having his brother, Adam, put down three years ago. I feel like I might have jumped the gun, but when Adam couldn't stand up anymore, I thought it was time. He had abdominal lymphoma.


----------



## win231 (Oct 28, 2019)

I know how difficult it is since I've been there, but I wouldn't even allow ME to suffer with no quality of life.  If the Vet says there is no hope, you wouldn't be "rushing to have him euthanized," you would be ending his suffering & he'll be grateful.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 28, 2019)

Don't stress out over what you should have done with Adam, as it sounds like he was actually physically suffering, and in great confusion.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 28, 2019)

Deb, cats are stoics, and it sounds as though Gus is suffering silently.  If he cries when he tries to drink, he's in a _lot_ of pain. He trusts you to help him, and having him put down is probably the kindest thing you can do for him. Please don't let him go on suffering. A 19-year-old kitty has had a good life.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 28, 2019)

debodun said:


> It's been a roller coaster. One day he seems like his old self, the next day he is lethargic and doesn't eat. The last vet visit, I was told about the kidney probelms in older cats (Gus is 19) and since there is no cure, any treatment would only be palliative. What disturbs me the most is his crouching by his water bowl for long periods and he doesn't even drink. When he does drink, he starts this very mournful meowing.



It sounds to me like he's in pain and suffering.  When was the last time you took him in to see the doctor?  Is he getting medication to relieve any pain he may be having, and what special foods are you giving him to make him more comfortable?  Is he still isolated in your house, or are you letting him stay near your for affection and security?


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 28, 2019)

*I know it may be hard for you to admit, especially if you have had Gus for all his life, but I think it is time to listen to what he is trying to tell you. It is time to let him go.  19 is a long full life for a cat (or dog), but it is now a quality of life issue.  Deb, your friends will not think less of you for taking him to the vet and gently letting him go in peace.  As Seabreeze said, though, spend time with him. Keep him near.*


----------



## Judycat (Oct 28, 2019)

Poor kitty. I'm so sorry. Some of mine are getting older. One is losing weight. I get what you are going through.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 28, 2019)

I strongly believe that letting a pet continue to suffer on in pain when there is no hope for recovery is NOT a kindness to the pet -- it is prolonging its suffering for no reason.  The kind and humane thing would be to let the pet go.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 28, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> I strongly believe that letting a pet continue to suffer on in pain when there is no hope for recovery is NOT a kindness to the pet -- it is prolonging its suffering for no reason.  The kind and humane thing would be to let the pet go.


I agree, to let a pet suffer with no pain relief or loving affection and comfort when they are old and sickly is cruel, in those cases a vet administered humane euthanasia is more kind for the animal. 

 They depend on us to give them care, they are helpless without us and can't make their own decisions to get treatment or be peacefully put to sleep.  I've had my vet administer a sedative injection before the actual euthanasia drug was given.  I felt better paying a little more for my pet's comfort at our last goodbye.


----------



## debodun (Nov 1, 2019)

Last night I dreamed that I had Gus cloned. When I saw them side by side, I was sad to see how he had declined from his younger self.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 1, 2019)

I take it that’s a no.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 1, 2019)

debodun said:


> I hate to rush to have him euthanized since he does have good days. I am still kicking myself for having his brother, Adam, put down three years ago. I feel like I might have jumped the gun, but when Adam couldn't stand up anymore, I thought it was time. He had abdominal lymphoma.



You definitely made the right decision with Adam and it's probably time with Gus.   Our emotions about death in general, the sense of loss and sorrow get mixed into the equation when it's time to end a much beloved animal's suffering.   



> Last night I dreamed that I had Gus cloned. When I saw them side by side, I was sad to see how he had declined from his younger self.



That sounds like your subconscious is telling you it's time.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 1, 2019)

Letting a pet suffer when there is no hope for recovery is cruel and inhumane, IMO.  We faced the same issue, years ago, with a nice little poodle which literally grew up with the kids.  In his final weeks, it was almost tragic to watch him suffer.  Taking him to the vet, for the last time, was one of the hardest things I've ever had to do, but it had to be done.  
ALL life has its limits, even humans....and to allow endless suffering when there is no hope, is wrong.  I often wish that Dr. Kevorkian's principles had been adopted...I've already seen far to many old friends go through months of suffering for no good reason.


----------



## win231 (Nov 1, 2019)

My sister is like you - she didn't want to say goodbye to her Chocolate Lab.  I knew better than to argue with her; she's one of those "Right Fighters" who's never wrong.  But I was caring for the dog while she was at work.  He couldn't stand or walk & he was struggling to breathe.  I had to carry him a long distance to the back yard several times/day - when he didn't poop on himself (which any animal hates).


----------



## Liberty (Nov 1, 2019)

debodun said:


> It's been a roller coaster. One day he seems like his old self, the next day he is lethargic and doesn't eat. The last vet visit, I was told about the kidney probelms in older cats (Gus is 19) and since there is no cure, any treatment would only be palliative. What disturbs me the most is his crouching by his water bowl for long periods and he doesn't even drink. When he does drink, he starts this very mournful meowing.


deb...don't want to be a "downer" bu think Gus is near the end.  Same thing happened with our 19 yr old cat "Gracie".  She would sit by the water bowl and meow.  We took her to the vet and he said she was suffering and it was "time"  to let her go home.  Please take Gus to the vet.  Know you love him and don't want to see him suffer.


----------



## Suzy623 (Nov 2, 2019)

Unfortunately, I've had to have several of our cats/dogs put to sleep over the years for various reasons. Most of them were pets we had for 15-20 years. There were also the younger ones. One was shot with an arrow through his stomach. The dog was in the fence in our back yard. It didn't kill him but he was in a lot of pain and there was nothing that could be done for him. 

Another was about 6 years old but had what I believe is now called 'red mange' but at the time they could only keep it at bay with dips every other week. Even with getting the dips (at about $100 a trip) for almost a year, the dog, a golden retriever, was progressively getting worse. He would itch and whine and scratch so bad that he would give himself sores with the irritation. I just couldn't stand to see hear him whining and constantly scratching. We had 3 boys and each boy had a dog. When one of the dogs had to go to the vet for shots, visits, etc., that son would go with me. The golden belonged to our oldest son. After much discussion with all the boys, the decision was to made to put the dog to sleep. I wasn't too keen on our oldest boy, he was about 12 at the time, going with me to the vet to have it done but he insisted he had to be with his dog so he could help him go to sleep.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 2, 2019)

Sorry you went through all of that, Suzy.  

Also thinking of you with Gus, Deb.


----------



## debodun (Nov 3, 2019)

He's still hanging in there although he hasn't ventured upstairs in the last two days, which is unusual. He just seems to want to lay onthe warm water radiator.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 3, 2019)

Hard question, Deb. Are you keeping him alive because you need him or because you don't believe he's "sick enough" or in pain? Cat's are stoics, and I've said before that they are. The one single thing you mentioned was that he cries when he tries to drink. When the pain gets bad enough that a cat actually indicates pain, it's time to let him go. If he were a 5-year-old cat, I'd advise a visit to the vet. He's not. He's and old, old kitty that's suffering. Please love him enough to euthanize him.


----------



## debodun (Nov 3, 2019)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Hard question, Deb. Are you keeping him alive because you need him or because you don't believe he's "sick enough" or in pain?


The latter.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 3, 2019)

'Put to sleep.'  Misnomer.


debodun said:


> He's still hanging in there although he hasn't ventured upstairs in the last two days, which is unusual. He just seems to want to lay onthe warm water radiator.


((deb)) You will do the right thing, at the right time, for you and Gus.  It will be what your heart tells you and when.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 3, 2019)

debodun said:


> The latter.


If he's crying, he IS sick enough.  Cats don't cry unless they're REALLY hurting.  Since he's no longer coming upstairs to be with you, it's obvious that he's giving up.  The humane thing to do is to have him euthanized, any other option is selfishness on your part.


----------



## debodun (Nov 3, 2019)

Yes, when he's stopped eating and is so listless he doesn't move. The problem is that he has good days and I am encouraged, but then he gets lethargic and I panic, then he';s good again the next day. It's a roller coaster.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 3, 2019)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Hard question, Deb. Are you keeping him alive because you need him or because you don't believe he's "sick enough" or in pain? Cat's are stoics, and I've said before that they are. The one single thing you mentioned was that he cries when he tries to drink. When the pain gets bad enough that a cat actually indicates pain, it's time to let him go. If he were a 5-year-old cat, I'd advise a visit to the vet. He's not. He's and old, old kitty that's suffering. Please love him enough to euthanize him.





debodun said:


> The latter.



Have you sought the opinion of a vet since he's started crying out?   That's the person to answer GeorgiaXplant's question.

You should by all means not trust your 'heart' alone on this.   Emotions blind us, and to let an animal suffer close to the natural end of its life with no hope of recovery isn't a kindness to it.   If you cannot bring yourself to euthanize Gus, at least take him to the vet and get the strongest feline painkillers available.  Your roller coaster is emotional; his is severe physical pain.

So sorry you both are going through this.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 3, 2019)

Deb, at the risk of really ticking you off...he is NOT having good days; he's just not "complaining" on the days you think are "good" because cats don't complain. Your first serious hint that he's sick should have been when he started crying when trying to drink his water. Please have mercy on him. Please.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 3, 2019)

The cat is thirsty, but it pains him to drink. It's like torture!


----------



## Liberty (Nov 3, 2019)

Deb, please listen to Annie, Georgia, Radish and moi on this...we've been there with our animals. Surely you don't want to feel guilty for not doing what you could to relieve his pain and suffering, now do you?


----------



## debodun (Nov 3, 2019)

I just went down and took 2 photos of Gus laying right on the radiator. He doesn't even want to be on the pillow or fleece.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 3, 2019)

Probably to get extra heat  to help relieve his arthritis. How sad.


----------



## debodun (Nov 3, 2019)

I think he feels the cold since he doesn't have much body fat. When I was at the vet last, she mentioned that his body temp was subnormal.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 3, 2019)

Ok just as sad. 
Be courageous and respectful enough of Gus to do the right thing and euthanize him.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 3, 2019)

Hypothermia occurs when an animal's body *is* no longer able to maintain normal *temperature*, causing a depression of the central nervous system (CNS). It may also affect heart and blood flow (cardiovascular), breathing (respiratory), and the immune system.


----------



## debodun (Nov 3, 2019)

I went through this with Gus's twin brother, Adam 3 years ago. When I took him to the vet to ask whether he should be euthanized, she said "I can't tell you that. You're the one who has to decide."


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 3, 2019)

Yes, you have to decide. I hope you decide in favor of letting him go rather than requiring him to suffer. Requiring? Yes, because it's not as though he can take himself to the vet and ask to be euthanized.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 3, 2019)

Deb.  I'm going to be honest.  You are lovingly providing everything outside of medical intervention to keep Gus comfortable, but his pictures look like a starved rescue animal in need of a good home.  His body fat is low because he's emaciated which is most likely due to his pain.  Usually food intake decreases before decreased fluids and he's in pain now even with fluids.

Again, if you can't bring yourself to euthanize him, get him to the vet asap for the strongest painkillers available.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 3, 2019)

Deb, you never responded to my questions in my above post:



SeaBreeze said:


> t sounds to me like he's in pain and suffering. When was the last time you took him in to see the doctor? Is he getting medication to relieve any pain he may be having, and what special foods are you giving him to make him more comfortable? Is he still isolated in your house, or are you letting him stay near your for affection and security?



I still say that he needs to be seen by a doctor now, it's cruel to let him suffer with no treatment for his pain.  If you go to the vet with him now, and the doctor decides he needs medical treatment, then you should follow his advice.  If the doctor recommends humane euthanasia in his office, then that would be the kindest thing you can do for Gus. 

 If you care at all about the cat, please help him or let the doctor put him down....anything in between is just abusive.

The final decision is of course up to you, and it will be guided by your heart, hopefully you'll do the right thing.  If you're still petting or touching him at all, please give him a hug and kiss for me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 3, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> The cat is thirsty, but it pains him to drink. It's like torture!


From all Deb has told us, it sounds like he's literally starving to death and is severely dehydrated.  Letting an animal starve to death like that *is* torture.


----------



## debodun (Nov 3, 2019)

He drinks quite a lot and I can tell from how the litter box looks that it is going through, although the last few days he hasn't been eating very much.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 3, 2019)

debodun said:


> I just went down and took 2 photos of Gus laying right on the radiator. He doesn't even want to be on the pillow or fleece.
> 
> View attachment 80087View attachment 80088


Poor thing, desperate for warmth and is on a hard surface like that.  Have you held him against your chest and stomach to share some of your body heat with him?  It looks to me like his back is arched, a cat would normally have his stomach make contact with the surface they were lying on.  Seems he's having pain in his stomach/intestines/organs.

I don't know Deb, if that was my cat, it would break my heart and I would do anything and everything to help and comfort him.   I hope you do the right thing for Gus and bring him some relief as soon as possible, you can start at home.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 3, 2019)

Pray you get him to the vet for pain relief as soon as the doors open tomorrow if there's no emergency clinic open today.   

Gotta unsubscribe now.   The thought of his pain is too distressing to keep getting thread notifications.    Again, so sorry you both are going through this.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Liberty (Nov 3, 2019)

debodun said:


> He drinks quite a lot and I can tell from how the litter box looks that it is going through, although the last few days he hasn't been eating very much.


Deb, lost a cat to just what you are describing.  I was out of town for work, got back to the office (she was an office cat), lifted her up and was shocked -  she was light as  a feather.  Its time to go to the vet and its time for your kitty to go home to "The Rainbow Bridge" on the other side.  Please do the best thing.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 3, 2019)

A lot of guilt tripping going on here, IMO.  However, she did put the problem out there to be judged.  Deb seems to be a good person, she and Gus shared love for 19 years.  I have had cats this age, have very dramatic stories of their demise.  Deb will do as she will and I, for one, support her decisions.


----------



## debodun (Nov 3, 2019)

It is just I feel if I had Gus euthanized, I may be cheating him out of any good days he may have left. 
I was talking about Gus to a few ladies before church today and one said she knew a woman that had a cat 23 years old!
I only had one other cat that made it to 19, a few made it to 18 and most I've had live to between 12 and 15. One exception was on that was 2, but he was hit by a car, so did not have a natural end.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 3, 2019)

One thing to remember, and this is certainly Not a put-down of Gus, and that is:
Gus Is A Cat.  

It is arrogance, perhaps that is the wrong word, it feels wrong, to ascribe human emotions to a cat. Not only is that Not an insult, it is probably a compliment.  Deb, you are not cheating him out of good days.  Nor is he wishing to be euthanized.  That's all nonsense talk.  He's a Cat, and accepts what is, accepts his current situation and deals the best he can, meaning he makes himself as comfortable as he can.  

Just a guess, but maybe you are hoping you won't have to intervene, that he might pass on his own. Looking at his picture, I just see an old cat who can't groom very well anymore.


----------



## debodun (Nov 3, 2019)

I brush him out once a day and the fur shed is still unbelievable (you can see it all over the drapes in today's photos).


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 3, 2019)

Pepper said:


> A lot of guilt tripping going on here, IMO. However, she did put the problem out there to be judged. Deb seems to be a good person, she and Gus shared love for 19 years. I have had cats this age, have very dramatic stories of their demise. Deb will do as she will and I, for one, support her decisions.



Call it guilt tripping if you like, but many of the replies are just out of concern for the cat.  Last mention of a visit to the vet was in May, and Deb has not said otherwise.  In August she said he was crouching by his water bowl and not drinking or crying while drinking.  Now it's already November and there's no mention of treatment or medication for this cat.

IMO, if it takes a little guilt to push Deb into action to relieve Gus of his misery through drugs or euthanasia, then that's great.  If Gus could know, he'd be thankful too.

Deb will do as she will, that's her right.  I will support her decision if it's medical treatment or euthanasia, but in no way, in good conscience, will I support anyone who allows an animal to suffer until death with no intervention.  That's my opinion and feelings on the matter, it's very frustrating to hear of an animal suffering for months with no action taken on their behalf.  A lot of us here, including myself are animal lovers and we truly care.


debodun said:


> It is just I feel if I had Gus euthanized, I may be cheating him out of any good days he may have left.



You don't have to euthanize Deb, but at least get him to the doctor for some medications that will help him through the daily pain.


----------



## win231 (Nov 3, 2019)

debodun said:


> I went through this with Gus's twin brother, Adam 3 years ago. When I took him to the vet to ask whether he should be euthanized, she said "I can't tell you that. You're the one who has to decide."


The Vet doesn't want to be blamed if you regret it later.  Anger is an easier emotion to deal with than grief.


----------



## win231 (Nov 3, 2019)

debodun said:


> It is just I feel if I had Gus euthanized, I may be cheating him out of any good days he may have left.
> I was talking about Gus to a few ladies before church today and one said she knew a woman that had a cat 23 years old!
> I only had one other cat that made it to 19, a few made it to 18 and most I've had live to between 12 and 15. One exception was on that was 2, but he was hit by a car, so did not have a natural end.


Just like us, animals are not all given similar life spans.  It's not realistic to compare your cat's life span to another cat.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 3, 2019)

Well, deb DID ask, and we are answering, each in our way, out of concern for both.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 3, 2019)

I just wish if nothing really is going to be done for the poor cat, that she would have kept it to herself. Just the thought of what she's doing (or not doing) is just really mean to make us feel so bad about it. As most of us do. It's really not very kind.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 3, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Call it guilt tripping if you like, but many of the replies are just out of concern for the cat.  Last mention of a visit to the vet was in May, and Deb has not said otherwise.  In August she said he was crouching by his water bowl and not drinking or crying while drinking.  Now it's already November and there's no mention of treatment or medication for this cat.
> 
> IMO, if it takes a little guilt to push Deb into action to relieve Gus of his misery through drugs or euthanasia, then that's great.  If Gus could know, he'd be thankful too.
> 
> ...


Absolutely agree and support this post 100%.
If someone needs a push to do the right thing that involves the suffering of an animal or human then I refuse to feel bad about being that push.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 3, 2019)

Olivia said:


> I just wish if nothing really is going to be done for the poor cat, that she would have kept it to herself. Just the thought of what she's doing (or not doing) is just really mean to make us feel so bad about it. As most of us do. It's really not very kind.



You know I was going to post something similar to this and then thought that maybe I was just being mean spirited. It appeared that once a lot of attention & concern was shown about the poor health of the cat, pictures then appeared and more info about his troublesome condition. 

Why? Is it merely to torment us because we hate seeing something suffering. That in itself is disturbing.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 3, 2019)

> "Keesha, post: 1163656, member: 5887"
> Why? Is it merely to torment us because we hate seeing something suffering. That in itself is disturbing.



Munchausen by proxy has crossed my mind. Not saying it is, though. And certainly not exactly. It's similar in the sense that one gets attention and sympathy that way. Really sad.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 4, 2019)

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/m.wikihow.com/Know-when-to-Euthanize-Your-Cat?amp=1


----------



## debodun (Nov 7, 2019)

I had Gus euthanized this morning. He hadn't eaten or consumed liquids in three days and was having trouble walking. This time I knew what had to be done.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 7, 2019)

My condolences on the loss of your beloved Gus.  I know you'll miss him terribly.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 7, 2019)

I am so sorry for your loss. We can only hope he is now walking,drinking and eating as he walks over the Rainbow Bridge and will be waiting for you on the other side. You were a good mom,no doubt about that.


----------



## debodun (Nov 7, 2019)

The toughest thing was coming home to an empty house and seeing his water bowl and the blanket he laid on. He was the last living connection I had between my mother and the house. The house is now pet free - something it hasn't been in decades.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 7, 2019)

debodun said:


> I had Gus euthanized this morning. He hadn't eaten or consumed liquids in three days and was having trouble walking. This time I knew what had to be done.



Sorry for your loss, but *you did the right thing for him*. I have had many pets and had to put them to sleep, and even though I KNEW I was doing the right thing I still felt like a murderer. If he had not eaten in three days and was having trouble walking, that would also be my message that it was time to do the right thing.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 7, 2019)

How sad for you, Deb. But, even though it may it may not seem so, you did the right thing by Gus. He is at the Rainbow Bridge heathy and running. He will be waiting for you there.
He was a nice looking cat. Like the colors.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 7, 2019)

(((deb)))
Been there, done that, know how great is your loss
Deepest condolences


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 7, 2019)

Poem For Cats  
And God asked the feline spirit Are you ready to come home? Oh, yes, quite so, replied the precious soul And, as a cat, you know I am most able To decide anything for myself. 

Are you coming then? asked God. Soon, replied the whiskered angel But I must come slowly For my human friends are troubled For you see, they need me, quite certainly. 

But don't they understand? asked God That you'll never leave them? That your souls are intertwined. For all eternity? That nothing is created or destroyed? It just is....forever and ever and ever. 

Eventually they will understand, Replied the glorious cat For I will whisper into their hearts That I am always with them I just am....forever and ever and ever.  
Author Unknown


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 7, 2019)

debodun said:


> I had Gus euthanized this morning. He hadn't eaten or consumed liquids in three days and was having trouble walking. This time I knew what had to be done.
> 
> View attachment 80536



Deb, I'm so glad to see you did the right thing for Gus.  My heart goes out to you, I know how it feels to make that final decision for our furbabies.  Hugs.


----------



## debodun (Nov 8, 2019)

I did stay with him while the technician administered the injections, then they put him in a box and I took him to the county shelter where he will be cremated (they don't return ashes). Here he is a few years ago with his twin brother, Adam (right) who I had to have euthanized  3 years ago this January. He had abdominal lymphoma.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 8, 2019)

I'm glad to hear that you stayed with him up until the very end, I know it gave him comfort.  I've always been there with my furkids until they have passed over, I never wanted them to feel alone with a stranger in that situation.  Please take care, I know your home will seem empty now with both of your boys gone.  You did the right thing for him, hard decision but he depended on you to make it.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 8, 2019)

My condolences on your precious Gus. I hope you will sometime consider adopting another cat, if
circumstances allow.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 8, 2019)

Beautiful picture of the two of them, Deb.

I've been thinking of the changes in your home and for you, now.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 8, 2019)

debodun said:


> I had Gus euthanized this morning. He hadn't eaten or consumed liquids in three days and was having trouble walking. This time I knew what had to be done.
> 
> View attachment 80536


I'm so sorry Deb.  Never is easy losing a loved one.  You did all you could for him.❤


----------



## debodun (Nov 8, 2019)

I was just thinking "I have to go and feed Gus". Funny how such long standing habits hang on.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 8, 2019)

My vet suggested that I scratch their head while being injected, because they like it and it distracts them from the needle.  It's all so fast and gentle, it's like them just falling asleep suddenly.  I just bury the cats in my backyard, when I had dogs I had them cremated because they were big and hard for me to dig a proper hole for them.  Thanks for doing the right thing for Gus, I wish euthanasia were legal for us humans, too.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 9, 2019)

debodun said:


> I was just thinking "I have to go and feed Gus". Funny how such long standing habits hang on.


You are so right deb...3 years ago we lost 3 cats.  We only had 3 cats - one old one at the office and one old one and one middle aged one at home.  Both the old ones died and the younger one dropped dead in the prime of life with cardio myopathy. It took me 2 years to decide to get another cat.  

Kept looking for the two indoor/outdoor cats every day for quite a while...watched for them at their favorite sitting and playing places. Thought about them when I usually called them to come in the house in the evening. They got along so well. One of them taught the other one to grab the screen doors with his claws and bang it so we knew they wanted to come in.

Now we have 2.  Betting there's another cat in your future, too. Hang in there, gal!


----------



## toffee (Nov 9, 2019)

I have worked with animal welfare so seen lots of behaviour when ill ' I have 4 cats at the moment all healthy thank god but 
I do feel for you at the moment ' sounds to me like hes organs are shutting down [and he wants to drink but cannot ' have u spoken to your vet on he's outcome -if he is crying he must be hurting for sure ' so dont let the animal suffer anymore than it should ok' 
my last cat that died of old age was 23 year old female -she was lovely brought so mush joy to our family - get your cat back to vets soon as possible see whats happening !!!!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 9, 2019)

So sorry for your loss, Deb. I hope you know you did the best thing for him and am glad you stayed with him at the vet's office. RIP, Gus, you provided many happy years for your human.


----------



## debodun (Nov 9, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Betting there's another cat in your future, too. Hang in there, gal!



That's exactly what I was thinking. If it is meant to be, one will cross my path.


----------



## debodun (Nov 9, 2019)

I spent a little time last evening cleaning up. Removing the litter boxes and washing them. The used blankets Gus used to lay on went into large plastic bags an into the trash. I thought if I didn't see them all the time I went downstairs I might feel better. Hmmmm....don't know if it worked or not.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 9, 2019)

We kept the doggie coat and our dog's collars/tags in a shoe box. They are remembered every day,
though they've been gone for years.

Gus will be in your heart forever, and it's natural to miss him.


----------



## debodun (Nov 9, 2019)

I think I feel this one more becasue now I'm retired so I am home most of the time. Also, I do not have anyone else in the house like a husband , kids or other pets. Besides my volunteer work delivering meals, I have no distractions other than TV or the Internet.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 9, 2019)

You can't rush your grief.  This just happened.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 10, 2019)

debodun said:


> I think I feel this one more becasue now I'm retired so I am home most of the time. Also, I do not have anyone else in the house like a husband , kids or other pets. Besides my volunteer work delivering meals, I have no distractions other than TV or the Internet.


How about grabbing a new "author" and digging in?  Discovering a new author whose writing you love is like finding a new "best friend".  Its good for what ails you.  Also don't forget the music.  Music helps heal when the waves of grief come over you.


----------



## debodun (Nov 10, 2019)

I am reading Jeffrey Deaver novels right now.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 10, 2019)

debodun said:


> I am reading Jeffrey Deaver novels right now.



I have been looking for a new author to read. How is he?  Is he The Bone Collector author? Or am I thinking of someone else?


----------



## debodun (Nov 10, 2019)

I am reading that one now. It is about a physically handicapped but brilliant detective that is a lot like Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 10, 2019)

Love Preston & Child.  Reading their latest "Old Bones" now.  Really good, even though Pendergast isn't in it!


----------



## Catlady (Nov 10, 2019)

Liberty said:


> How about grabbing a new "author" and digging in?  Discovering a new author whose writing you love is like finding a new "best friend".  Its good for what ails you.  Also don't forget the music.  Music helps heal when the waves of grief come over you.


My friend criticizes me because I don't read books.  I have tons of books and was always a bookworm.  But, now I get all my reading from the internet, I do so much reading on the internet and on forums that I simply don't have time for books.  Is that bad?  I AM still reading, just from a different source.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 10, 2019)

*@PVC  I am kind of the same way. I have SO many books on my shelf I want to read. My plan was when I retire I will have all the time in the world (think Burgess Meridith before he broke his glasses). NOPE. Once I am done with my day to day stuff, and the Interwebz and all, books have traveled down on the list.  I need to read more*


----------



## Catlady (Nov 10, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *@PVC  I am kind of the same way. I have SO many books on my shelf I want to read. My plan was when I retire I will have all the time in the world (think Burgess Meridith before he broke his glasses). NOPE. Once I am done with my day to day stuff, and the Interwebz and all, books have traveled down on the list.  I need to read more*


Oh, Marie, THAT is one of my all time favorites in the ''Twilight Zone'' series, I felt SO bad for the guy.

Besides hundreds of other books I have in my ''library'', I have the complete works of Jean M. Auel's novels of the ''Clan of the cave bears'' series.  I managed to read the ''Bears'' one and the ''Valley of Horses'' (love Aila)  but never read the other books.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 10, 2019)

*I have a couple Edgar Cayce books, a Stephen King and a host of others.  But where am I...HERE, chatting with my senior friends. LOL.
@debodun we seem to have hijacked your memorial to Gus.  Sorry.  But, I would say that a small part of Gus is looking down from the Rainbow Bridge just purring and smiling.*


----------



## Catlady (Nov 10, 2019)

I seem to do that a lot, hijack threads.  I read something interesting in one of the posts and off I go in that direction.  My apologies, @debodun!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 10, 2019)

My goodness Deb, I thought I was seeing double ! What a beautiful photo of the cats. Now they are playing together until you will be reunited with them someday.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 11, 2019)

PVC said:


> My friend criticizes me because I don't read books.  I have tons of books and was always a bookworm.  But, now I get all my reading from the internet, I do so much reading on the internet and on forums that I simply don't have time for books.  Is that bad?  I AM still reading, just from a different source.


Well, it probably depends on whether you are "reading for pleasure" or reading for reference.  The web is normally read in "snippets" so its not the same as reading a novel for instance.  Of course there are a lot of books available online now days.  
I'd guess as long as you enjoy it, go with it. 

Personally, I tend to use the web for this forum and reference material, like a library.  Used to write  articles for on line publication and that did involve work...lol.


----------



## debodun (Nov 12, 2019)

When I brought Gus in for his last vet visit, she said she knew he had kidney failure because she could smell it. I never realized he had an odor. Since yesterday, though, I've noticed the house does seem to smell better. Maybe I was so used to it that his not being there makes me notice.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 12, 2019)

debodun said:


> When I brought Gus in for his last vet visit, she said she knew he had kidney failure because she could smell it. I never realized he had an odor.. Since yesterday, though, I've noticed the house does seem to smell better. Maybe I was so used to it that his not being there makes me notice.


That was probaby it deb.  You probably gradually became accustomed to the odor.  Open up the doors or windows for a brief time, huh.


----------



## debodun (Nov 12, 2019)

Liberty said:


> That was probaby it deb.  You probably gradually became accustomed to the odor.  Open up the doors or windows for a brief time, huh.


Not today - it's too cold now. We got 2 inches of snow during the night. Some communities near here are forecast to get into the single digits for the next couple of nights.


----------



## debodun (Nov 12, 2019)

When my uncle visited the house when my father was dying from cancer, he mentioned he could smell it. It smelled like burnt sugar.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 12, 2019)

debodun said:


> Not today - it's too cold now. We got 2 inches of snow during the night. Some communities near here are forecast to get into the single digits for the next couple of nights.


Maybe open the window up for a "nanosecond then"...lol.


----------



## debodun (Nov 12, 2019)

I also threw out the throw pillows and blankets he used to lay on which probably added to the "aroma". Today is the first day I haven't felt like a knife in my chest when I though about Gus. Maybe the healing has started.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 12, 2019)

debodun said:


> I also threw out the throw pillows and blankets he used to lay on which probably added to the "aroma". Today is the first day I haven't felt like a knife in my chest when I though about Gus. Maybe the healing has started.


I

Good for you, Deb.  It takes other pet people to understand how the loss of a furry companion can hurt,  I am glad to hear the process has started for you


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 12, 2019)

*@debodun  This article showed up on my Facebook feed, and I thought of you.  It is about how people are not always taken seriously when they grieve the loss of a pet.  Not just you, but any of us having this loss. It is emotionally hard.

LOSS OF PET*


----------



## Catlady (Nov 12, 2019)

debodun said:


> When my uncle visited the house when my father was dying from cancer, he mentioned he could smell it. It smelled like burnt sugar.


I read once about a cat that lived in a nursing home, for the company of women who loved cats.  She would visit one and stayed curled up in her bed and one or two days later the person would die.  This happened with others and they all died shortly.  I think the cat could smell death and stayed to keep them company.  As soon as they died she would leave the bed.  Kind of creepy though, if it hung around you'd know it was your turn.  Hmmmm!


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 12, 2019)

*@PVC  do you mean Oscar?  He lived in a nursing home and seemed to sense those who needed comfort before death.

OSCAR THE CAT*


----------



## Catlady (Nov 12, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *@PVC  do you mean Oscar?  He lived in a nursing home and seemed to sense those who needed comfort before death.
> 
> OSCAR THE CAT*


Thank you so much, Marie!  I just remembered the story but not his name.  He's so cute, but then I think ALL cats are beautiful.  I had a tabby that I named Oscar, after Oscar Madison of ''The Odd Couple".  LOL, no, my little Oscar was not a slob!

I have read that some dogs can be trained to smell an epileptic seizure coming and warn their owners to lie down before the attack.  So, illnesses and death can probably be smelled by dogs and cats with their superior olfactory ability.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 12, 2019)

*@PVC  A doctor who worked at the Nursing home wrote a book about Oscar. It was interesting.*


----------



## debodun (Nov 13, 2019)

I think I feel more distress with an animal death than a human's because I feel a human knows death is inevitable and when it's happening. An animal doesn't know that and cannot rationalize it.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 13, 2019)

debodun said:


> I think I feel more distress with an animal death than a human's because I feel a human knows death is inevitable and when it's happening. An animal doesn't know that and cannot rationalize it.


I think that's a GOOD thing.  They truly live in the moment.  They are Zen.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 13, 2019)

They might have their own (different from humans) type of sensing , of the changes happening to them, in their own ways of perceiving.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 13, 2019)

debodun said:


> I think I feel more distress with an animal death than a human's because I feel a human knows death is inevitable and when it's happening. An animal doesn't know that and cannot rationalize it.


Actually, when I'm making decisions for my pet I feel like a God, making those decisions without him being aware of those decisions.  He/she being an animal cannot help me make those decisions, anyway.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 13, 2019)

debodun said:


> I think I feel more distress with an animal death than a human's because I feel a human knows death is inevitable and when it's happening. An animal doesn't know that and cannot rationalize it.


Ahhhh..... but they use their 6th sense so I DO believe they know. They can’t rationalize it but why would they want to? That’s a human characteristic. That’s the kind of distress WE put ourselves through. I sincerely feel with all my heart and soul that your Gus KNEW he was going to doggie heaven and that you were helping him and I don’t care how crazy that sounds.


----------



## debodun (Nov 14, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I sincerely feel with all my heart and soul that your Gus KNEW he was going to doggie heaven and that you were helping him and I don’t care how crazy that sounds.



I hope he didn't go to doggie heaven - he was a cat! LOL


----------



## Keesha (Nov 14, 2019)

debodun said:


> I hope he didn't go to doggie heaven - he was a cat! LOL


LMAO!!!!! Hahaha. Well it was late!


----------



## Catlady (Nov 14, 2019)

debodun said:


> I hope he didn't go to doggie heaven - he was a cat! LOL


Maybe in heaven cats and dogs get along.   There are lots of dog/cat friends even here and now.  LOL


----------



## Catlady (Nov 14, 2019)

I couldn't resist, these are just adorable!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 14, 2019)

debodun said:


> I hope he didn't go to doggie heaven - he was a cat! LOL





Keesha said:


> Hahaha. Well it was late!



I had read the original post of Keesha's,  and I hadn't even noticed that error!  

I thought it said, cat heaven or kitty heaven, I don't remember which way I read it in my own mind.

I guess it was late here too!  I must be in the same time zone, or just in the same "zone"


----------



## Catlady (Nov 14, 2019)

Kaila said:


> I had read the original post of Keesha's,  and I hadn't even noticed that error!
> 
> I thought it said, cat heaven or kitty heaven, I don't remember which way I read it in my own mind.
> 
> I guess it was late here too!  I must be in the same time zone, or just in the same "zone"


I did notice it, but I let it pass, I make so many typing mistakes or realize what I wrote is not exactly what I had meant.  Thank you Matrix for that wonderful "EDIT" icon.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 14, 2019)

PVC said:


> Thank you Matrix for that wonderful "EDIT" icon.



I would have to quit the forum if it didn't have that most important feature!


----------



## Keesha (Nov 14, 2019)

Kaila said:


> I would have to quit the forum if it didn't have that most important feature!


Ditto!


----------

